# Every birdie's dream



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*What bird wouldn't like to have a nest made of popcorn? :laughing: Well, mine have their dream come true, hehe.*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Ooh, lucky birdies to have a bowl of popcorn all to themselves!!


----------



## Vogelijn (May 31, 2014)

So cute! Is it okay for them to eat popcorn?


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Yes, it's fine. It should be plain, and no salt or butter though. *


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Candy and Tony are two lucky little birdies!*


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

Dare I say SPOILED ROTTEN lol,too cute


----------



## SkyBluesMommy (Jul 21, 2012)

How fun! 
I keep forgetting to share the plain popcorn when I am making carmel popcorn. Maybe next time.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Awesome Dee.....


----------



## Trimath (Jan 10, 2013)

They really do look like they are in birdie heaven;great idea,Dee!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

This is to cute. They sure love there popcorn. I didn't no that birds could eat popcorn...lucky birds you hVe Dee..


----------



## BirdBrained (Apr 10, 2014)

I don't even think spoiled quite covers it... :woot:


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

Awesome! What was the movie showing?


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Yes, they sure are spoiled! I love them very much, and they know it. For dinner, they shared spring greens, chicken, and some noodles with us They are carried and cuddled most of the day, have a mansion of a cage, and get the run of the house from dawn to dusk. Life is good, lol.*


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

and that's heaven for them! loads of popcorn!  thanks for sharing Dee!


----------

